# new to xbox 360



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

got myself one last night.
games wise I have TW 2008
cod 4
halo 3
pes6
assasins creed
crash of the titans
gta 4

and may i say i am ****e at all of them


----------



## St3vie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Get online on COD 4 Mate, its one of the best games ever.


----------



## finallyanameica (Aug 31, 2007)

Impressed if you only get it then and have already spent time on all of them!:lol:

Its like everything else - you'll improve with time, but may well be naturally better at some game types than others


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

COD4 online all the way

ive had it since december last year and still play nearly everyday you just cant beat it, the best value for money game ever!!


----------

